# Palm Pilot or Pocket PC?



## tellville (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey guys. My pocket commentary thread gave me the idea that I should maybe get a Palm Pilot or Pocket PC. However, I don't know which one is better for Biblical software, or just better period. Do you guy's have any suggestions?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a Pocket PC, and its able to be used for just about everything.
The Bible software program I have is "Pocket E-Sword", and its awesome!
(It didn't cost one red cent, either!)

Its probably available for either Pocket PC or Palm....

I also use mine for downloading Mp3 sermons (all free), or the audio Bible in Mp3 (Max McLean is the best, in my opinion)

So, yeah, as a "Bible tool", I think you'd be very well served by a Pocket PC (and probably just as well by a Palm)

I also use mine for GPS, which is a HUGE bonus whenever you're traveling somewhere! It is invaluable.


----------



## tellville (Mar 8, 2007)

The fact that e-sword can be used on a pocket pc (as opposed to a Palm) is very very appealing. Are there any restrictions on the pocket pc version of e-sword?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not sure of any restrictions, but here's the link so you can check out all about it!

http://www.e-sword.net/pocketpc/downloads.html


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a Palm Tungsten E that I bought on eBay several years ago that is quite servicable and meets some pecular work requirements. It runs Palm OS 5. The Tungsten E supports SD memory cards, so I can pop in an extra 1GB card when necessary.

I use BibleReader from Olive Tree Software. Nothing fancy, but it does the job.

I also use a program called iSilo for downloading and formatting Internet web content for viewing on the Palm. With this application and a large SD card I am able to view all kinds of "public domain" stuff. Here's some examples on my Palm:

Anti-Nicene Fathers, Vol 1.
Calvin's Institutes
Hodge's Systematic Theology
Edersheim's Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah and The Temple: Its Ministry and Services
The Works of Josephus

Also, lots of smaller articles.

Of course I have all the Reformed confessions and various denominational books of church order.


----------



## gwine (Mar 8, 2007)

Or, you can do like I do, and have both. I have a Tungsten E (Palm) and a Toshiba e355 (Pocket PC). Bible reader on both and e-Sword on the Toshiba. Both take SD cards (Best Buy has 1GB for $20. I'm sure you can find cheaper, but these are SanDisk.)

I heartily second iSilo. I have it on both and have more reading than I can do in 10 years, including all the confessions, several systematic theologies, many philosophical works and miscellaneous light reading. iSiloX lets you convert internet files into something readable on the pocket devices. Also in the Toshiba I have Microsoft Reader with Calvin's Institutes, Owen's _Death of Death_, W.E.B.Du Bois' _The Souls of Black Folk_, Spurgeon's sermons, Shakespeare, Thoreau, Plato . . . you get the idea. Both machines can read Adobe files, but some files get mangled.

I don't know which one I would keep if I could only have one. Planetarium is only available for the Palm machines, and to me it is the best astronomy software out there. But, I like the ability of the Pocket PC to switch between tasks without closing other ones. Of course, we are talking Microsoft, so expect it to need re-booted occasionally (which I just did, again, this morning - twice.)

Don't have a wireless one, yet, but it is coming. I just need to decide which O.S. I like better and which one has the most usable software. Keep in mind that e-Sword is only available on the Pocket PC. But, BibleReader (which is free for the KJV), works on either and does a nice job.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Mar 8, 2007)

*Blackberry....definitely*

BB


----------

